# Dwarf Hairgrass or Monte Carlo



## moistforrest (Jun 1, 2016)

Which one is easier Dwarf Hairgrass or Monte Carlo? Which one has easier maintenance/how often does it need to be trimmed? 

Right now I'm planning to do mostly a carpeting plant in my 75 gallon. With decent lights, dirted tank, and a c02 setup, which one is going to be easier?


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Iwagumi? I would say DHG is probably easier, but there are so many different types so it varies. To be honest, it's much over muchness they are both not too hard and maintainance in terms of trimming for both isn't very intensive, especially in an Iwagumi. How often is more of an eye thing, just look to see if the carpet is getting too thick. I would just go for the one you like the look of. The things you need to grow one of those will be similar to grow the other.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikevwall (Jul 27, 2015)

Dhg requires ALOT more trimming than Monte Carlo.
Both are hard to get kill in a dirted tank with co2.
I would strongly recommend Monte Carlo, but that's me.


----------

